# windows 98 product key



## roylee77 (Dec 5, 2005)

Hi,

is there any possible way of someone telling me the windows 98 Second Edition product key. i am messing about on a old machine and i formatted it etc and now i need the product key, i thought i had it but i must of lost it.

thanks 

lee


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

You can find the product key if Windows 98 is installed. If you formatted the drive, it's too late.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

If you don't have the product key on the CD packaging or computer, you're probably out of luck.


----------

